# Please drug test all drivers and AB5 is law



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ahem. Not all job positions require a drug test. In fact, few do.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bus drivers do why not Uber Drivers??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I agree. My brother was on drugs doing RS and from what I heard this isn't unusual.

Especially since they are operating a 🚗. Should be required.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ahem. Not all job positions require a drug test. In fact, few do.


I think most driving jobs require to do so.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> I think most driving jobs require to do so.


most? maybe full time official employees....maybe... but, idk, the way some UPS drivers DRIVE I'm thinking maybe not. -o:


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

UPS Fed Ex USPS City Bus Dump Truck all drug test. Uber needs to and AB5 will make them finally!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


You can do anything you want at your free time, but you shouldn't be high or drunk if you work.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> You can do anything you want at your free time, but you shouldn't be high or drunk if you work.


I agree. But you can test positive for weed months after you've smoked. I can be stone cold sober and still test positive. But it doesn't hinder my ability to do my job. That's why drug testing is BS.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree. But you can test positive for weed months after you've smoked. I can be stone cold sober and still test positive. But it doesn't hinder my ability to do my job. That's why drug testing is BS.


They need to weed out weed from the drug results


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree. But you can test positive for weed months after you've smoked. I can be stone cold sober and still test positive. But it doesn't hinder my ability to do my job. That's why drug testing is BS.


Obviously you shouldn't smoke weed in this case.
It's country wide law, in other states you gonna be charged for weed cuz its illegal.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Then all jobs should stop. Uber is playing both sides. AB5. Uber drivers are Employees!!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Obviously you shouldn't smoke weed in this case.
> It's country wide law, in other states you gonna be charged for weed cuz its illegal.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> UPS Fed Ex USPS City Bus Dump Truck all drug test. Uber needs to and AB5 will make them finally!!


You are very confused. AB5 will have NOTHING to do with determining drug testing. AB5 is all about the state making money from these companies through taxes and meeting minimum wage requirements. Why do you worry about AB5 when it has no effect on what they do in Texas anyway?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

I live in the United States. Uber is breaking ever labor law in America. When the drivers retire they will all be on SSI. They give nothing to the USA but low slave wages and not paying taxes. Uber owners need to be Bernie Madoff in Federal Prison


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


TLC drug tests us annually.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Obviously you shouldn't smoke weed in this case.


I agree with you on this and Driving under the influence of Marijuana is illegal in all 50 states and it is also really stupid.



MikhailCA said:


> It's country wide law, in other states you gonna be charged for weed cuz its illegal.


But it is not a country wide law.
Marijuana status:
-- Fully legal in 12 states and the District of Columbia
-- Legal for medical in 31 additional states and decriminalized in 17 of these 31 states
-- Fully illegal in only 8 states (Idaho, Wyoming, South Dakota, Kansas, Wisconsin, Tennessee, Alabama and South Carolina)


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> But it is not a country wide law.
> Marijuana status:
> -- Fully legal in 12 states and the District of Columbia
> -- Legal for medical in 31 additional states and decriminalized in 17 of these 31 states
> -- Fully illegal in only 8 states (Idaho, Wyoming, South Dakota, Kansas, Wisconsin, Tennessee, Alabama and South Carolina)


I meant you cannot drive the car if you smoked weed recently. No matter in which state you are living.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Fortunately for you all the anti-crazy drugs you take won't be something Uber/Lyft can hold against you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I agree with you on this and Driving under the influence of Marijuana is illegal in all 50 states.


We weren't talking about driving under the influence. I can be completely sober and still test positive.



MikhailCA said:


> I meant you cannot drive the car if you smoked weed recently. No matter in which state you are living.


Ah, I see. You _were_ talking about driving under the influence in your reply to me, even though I wasn't.

To clarify, I'll repeat myself: one can be completely sober, not under the influence of any drug, but still test positive. That's why employer drug testing is not fair, because what someone does in their personal time is none of their employer's business.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> I meant you cannot drive the car if you smoked weed recently. No matter in which state you are living.


You are absolutely right and any one that does is a damn fool.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test ....


What drugs did you have in mind? Heroin? Coffee? Psilocybin? Alcohol? Aspirin? Peyote? Penicillin? Opium? Xanax? Marijuana?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I have nothing against weed but if you are doing rideshare and you get into an accident, especially an injury accident, and test positive, things will be much worse for you. Even if you aren't charged criminally the civil ramifications could be horrendous. You WILL be sued. Right or wrong, that's just how it is.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AB5 said:


> I live in the United States. Uber is breaking ever labor law in America. When the drivers retire they will all be on SSI. They give nothing to the USA but low slave wages and not paying taxes. Uber owners need to be Bernie Madoff in Federal Prison


Simple solution, stop driving for Uber. People started driving for Uber knowing they were not employees, if you don't like it don't drive. If Uber changed the terms and you don't like them, stop driving. No one is holding a gun to your head forcing you to driver, you made the choice to drive, you can make the choice not to drive.

Does anyone really think they will have all the freedoms they had with Uber if they become employees? Here is your hourly pay and 30¢ per mile. Now you have to take every ride/delivery we give you. You no longer have a choice. Oh sorry your shift is over, to bad you have to drive 60 miles home on your own time and mileage. ***Employment Update*** effective in 90 days all Uber drivers will be required to have a car no older than 2 years old. Failure to have a newer car will result in your termination. ***Warning*** You took to long to get to your pick-up, this is grounds for termination. ***Sorry we have no shifts available for you, check back often to pick up a shift. ***You failed to work your full shift yesterday we are suspending you for 5 days, failure to work a full shift next time will result in your termination. ***This is now your required uniform, failure to wear it at all times is grounds for termination ***

Good luck with the whole employee thing, so many people will be weeded out so fast heads will be spinning. Next everyone will be posting about how they got fired.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


I agree about your free time. Companies do it almost exclusively for financial reasons, they get cheaper insurance rates. That's why almost all of now use the swab, even though it's far less accurate and doesn't go back as far as hair, blood, or urine. It's cheaper and satisfies insurance companies.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


What is a drug?
Define please!

Would subscription pills be considered. Like opiates and Xanax!

Would alcohol be exempt?

Would medical marijuana be considered the same as other subscription drugs? Do they count?

What are we defining as a drug!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I have nothing against weed but if you are doing rideshare and you get into an accident, especially an injury accident, and test positive, things will be much worse for you. Even if you aren't charged criminally the civil ramifications could be horrendous. You WILL be sued. Right or wrong, that's just how it is.


Except that, like I said, you can test positive and be completely sober. And why would you be drug tested for being involved in an accident, unless you were arrested? I'm not talking about a breathalyzer - that measures if you're currently drunk. But pee and blood tests measure your drug history, not your current state. I would think that the current state of the person involved in the accident would be the only thing that mattered.


----------



## heyupal (Aug 12, 2020)

What about internet forum addiction? Is that classed as a drug and is there a test for it?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Either ICs or Employees, I welcome drug test. Just don't do deactivation on bogus claim.
When a rider had reported of DUI suspect on driver, make arrangement for whatever test necessary. Welcome to that.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Except that, like I said, you can test positive and be completely sober. And why would you be drug tested for being involved in an accident, unless you were arrested? I'm not talking about a breathalyzer - that measures if you're currently drunk. But pee and blood tests measure your drug history, not your current state. I would think that the current state of the person involved in the accident would be the only thing that mattered.


You're preaching to the choir. I didn't say it was right, I said that's how it is. The main danger is the civil risk since lawyers will exploit every loophole and juries tend to respond to emotion rather than facts, in civil cases, they actually can. That's why you see multi-million dollar awards for spilled coffee. For me, it isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

heyupal said:


> What about internet forum addiction? Is that classed as a drug and is there a test for it?


Yes and by responding I just got my shot &#128137; so thank you


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Man I don't do drugs when I'm driving! The passengers would harsh my buzz!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Would medical marijuana be considered the same as other subscription drugs? Do they count?


In Colorado, you have to pass a medical exam every year, or two years, depending. They don't test you BUT if you have a medical marijuana card that will automatically disqualify you.

What is a drug? By medical definition anything that alters your physiology, including caffeine and nicotine. By legal definition of impairment, that's up to state legislatures.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Westerner said:


> In Colorado, you have to pass a medical exam every year, or two years, depending. They don't test you BUT if you have a medical marijuana card that will automatically disqualify you.
> 
> What is a drug? By medical definition anything that alters your physiology, including caffeine and nicotine. By legal definition of impairment, that's up to state legislatures.


By that definition you can add females or women to it whichever one you prefer to be called.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> What is a drug?
> Define please!
> 
> Would subscription pills be considered. Like opiates and Xanax!
> ...


You ask too many questions.

You're fired‼

On behalf of Dara we thank you for your service.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> In Colorado, you have to pass a medical exam every year, or two years, depending. They don't test you BUT if you have a medical marijuana card that will *automatically* disqualify you.


Automatically? Nothing that I am aware of on that medical form indicates a card would be a disqualifying item. I imagine some doctors won't sign it if they believe that someone with a medical marijuana card shouldn't be approved, but there is a clause for "legally prescribed medication". I haven't read the form recently, so someone correct me if I'm wrong here, or if there is some legal language in Colorado's TNC law I'm not aware of.

One problem I have with the Colorado medical form is that there is nothing preventing a patient (a driver) from shopping around a signature from a doctor.

For what it's worth, I don't have a card, so I never ran into this issue.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Automatically? Nothing that I am aware of on that medical form indicates a card would be a disqualifying item. I imagine some doctors won't sign it if they believe that someone with a medical marijuana card shouldn't be approved, but there is a clause for "legally prescribed medication". I haven't read the form recently, so someone correct me if I'm wrong here, or if there is some legal language in Colorado's TNC law I'm not aware of.
> 
> One problem I have with the Colorado medical form is that there is nothing preventing a patient (a driver) from shopping around a signature from a doctor.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't have a card, so I never ran into this issue.


I tried looking it up online and can't find it. I have been told TWICE in my medical exams by the NP (once at Uber, once at Lyft) that that is the case but who knows. I don't have a card or use MJ period though.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I tried looking it up online and can't find it. I have been told TWICE in my medical exams by the NP (once at Uber, once at Lyft) that that is the case but who knows. I don't have a card or use MJ period though.


Interesting. I wonder if the nurse practitioners in question know the law better, or if they are just stating what they think they should do in that circumstance.

I went to my own doctor to get it signed and the issue never came up because she wasn't in the habit of filling out such a form. I am guessing that different doctors and nurses handle the specifics of the form differently, including holding the patient to a higher or lower standard of whether they "pass" the requirements.

Not a well-designed system.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


You think it would work if you're an airline pilot or a school bus driver? I say a test is in order if you're responsible for other peoples lives while you drive. 
Having said that, adequate compensation would be in order.
Just a thought!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Not a well-designed system.


Not at all. I have to take the exam every year because I am/was a diabetic. Last year I got taken off all medications because of my healthy diet and exercise regime. 
I am also a sober alcoholic. They asked me this question specifically (only in my last exam) and since I have "only" been sober 4 and a half years that also means I have to take the med exam next year. The NP also asked me if I attend AA and when I said no she asked if I had a sponsor I could call. All of this ridiculous as AA is basically a cult and isn't really effective and the US legal system now views it as a religious organization and can no longer mandate criminal offenders to attend it. But they want you to do it for ridesharing? Strange.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> The NP also asked me if I attend AA and when I said no she asked if I had a sponsor I could call. All of this ridiculous as AA is basically a cult and isn't really effective and the US legal system now views it as a religious organization and can no longer mandate criminal offenders to attend it.


Agreed. Thanks for sharing your perspective on this issue.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> You think it would work if you're an airline pilot or a school bus driver? I say a test is in order if you're responsible for other peoples lives while you drive.
> Having said that, adequate compensation would be in order.
> Just a thought!


I disagree. I wouldn't have anything against a field sobriety test before their shift. But saliva/urine/blood/hair drug tests don't test your current state, they test your previous history. You think that someone who works hard and does a good job should lose that job because they smoked some weed on their day off?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Not at all. I have to take the exam every year because I am/was a diabetic. Last year I got taken off all medications because of my healthy diet and exercise regime.
> I am also a sober alcoholic. They asked me this question specifically (only in my last exam) and since I have "only" been sober 4 and a half years that also means I have to take the med exam next year. The NP also asked me if I attend AA and when I said no she asked if I had a sponsor I could call. All of this ridiculous as AA is basically a cult and isn't really effective and the US legal system now views it as a religious organization and can no longer mandate criminal offenders to attend it. But they want you to do it for ridesharing? Strange.


 I know a person doing the NA program and for her she finds it very helpful. Not everyone does, but it helps some people.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I know a person doing the NA program and for her she finds it very helpful. Not everyone does, but it helps some people.


It does help a lot of people and I don't think AA or NA is bad in and of itself. But it's religion-based (even though it tries to pretend it isn't) and should never be mandatory.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The other thing with cults and religious organizations is that in whatever ways they work for people, it gets weird and problematic when the state gets involved in asking questions about it, even indirectly.

The Colorado medical form in question is state-mandated. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t designed to ask people questions about AA participation, but it was designed to give medical professionals to have the latitude to ask that question. I don’t think it’s appropriate, no matter how much the medical professional might be qualified to ask about it in another circumstance.

Keep the government out of my cults, my self-help, and my beliefs. But by all means, feel free to keep me off the road if I’ve had a mind-altering substance in the past few hours.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> But by all means, feel free to keep me off the road if I've had a mind-altering substance in the past few hours.


Mandatory breathalyzers in all Ubers?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Mandatory breathalyzers in all Ubers?


I'd be fine with that if Uber paid for it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Mandatory breathalyzers in all Ubers?


I'm not totally against it.

It sounds like an expensive program, but if it could be done in an affordable way, covered by the company or some public fund, definitely.

Drunk driving is a massive problem and we really need to find ways to combat it. I don't know how likely professional drivers are to be drunk behind the wheel, but I know it does happen.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It does help a lot of people and I don't think AA or NA is bad in and of itself. But it's religion-based (even though it tries to pretend it isn't) and should never be mandatory.


Depending on the source it's effective rate is between 3 and 20%, probably closer to the lower end. Twelve-step programs are by their very nature very difficult to study. 
Step one is an admission of powerlessness, a condition the program tries to keep you in indefinitely. 
Also, say you are sober/clean for 20 years and then slip one time (I saw this happen when I was In AA) then you are a "newcomer" again, you have to start all over, your period of sobriety counts for nothing. 
Older members in the group often try to dominate/control the newer members. I had a sponsor who literally wanted me to give him control of my life. Men often try to take advantage of women new to the program, it's even called thirteenth stepping. If you question or leave the program you are often ostracised as a "dry drunk".

Yes, twelve-step programs can help some but they are the minority. There are also some good people in them but their perspective has often been marred by blind adherence to twelve-step dogma.

Fortunately, twelve-step programs are on the decline as more addicts/alcoholics are turning to more effective science-based alternatives.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

My first job interview was at Mcee Dees!

I was 16, being interviewed by a 18 year old.

Had my wallet on the table. As I tried to open it and grab my ID, a 20 bag of sticky icky fell on the table.

I knew the guy, he had just graduated from our high school. He said looks like I'd fit right in. Hired on the spot. True story.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Investigate 4/20.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Investigate 4/20.


It's my birthday! &#128513; Seriously!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

AB5 said:


> I live in the United States. Uber is breaking ever labor law in America. When the drivers retire they will all be on SSI. They give nothing to the USA but low slave wages and not paying taxes. Uber owners need to be Bernie Madoff in Federal Prison


uber drivers pay tons of estimated taxes.....uber also provides tons of insurance, get a w-2 job delivering for a restaurant????? you need to buy you're own commercial insurance for a minimum wage part time no health care w-2 slaveship hell job, when youre not delivering you will sweep floors and clean toilets!!!!

Yes on 22!


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I know a person doing the NA program and for her she finds it very helpful. Not everyone does, but it helps some people.


If AA/NA, etc works for someone, that's great.

But it doesn't work for most people.

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/the-surprising-failures-of-12-steps/284616/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> If AA/NA, etc works for someone, that's great.
> 
> But it doesn't work for most people.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/the-surprising-failures-of-12-steps/284616/


The low success rate does not surprise me, considering the nature of addicts. Addictive drugs are not easy to quit.

As a mandatory program for addicts, I oppose it. I know it would drive me mad to have to do the program myself and I am incapable of believing in a higher power. I've attended some of the NA meetings to support my friend and the 12 steps don't make much sense to me. I think it can work but it has to be something you want to make work for you.

At the meetings people celebrate how long they've been off drugs, and tell stories to each other. It provides a sense of belonging, and it is a place where addicts can boast to each other about how long they have been off drugs. They hand out little fobs that are different colors for being off drugs for different amounts of time and my friend is excited to get hers to show off once she gets to the next milestone. My friend doesn't just suffer from addiction, but also serious depression, and depression can also lead to drug abuse. I think the sense of belonging to the group, the sense of accomplishment from being able to share milestones and the ability to share her experiences with like minded people is very helpful to her. She's almost to the 1 year mark.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> I think most driving jobs require to do so.


I don't think any pizza drivers are tested.

Because prohibition and the War on Drugs totally work. You knuckleheads.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Because prohibition and the War on Drugs totally work.


Let's pretend.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> We weren't talking about driving under the influence. I can be completely sober and still test positive.


Because I coached high school basketball for 16 years I got involved in addiction, DWI etc. counseling with young men. When a young man get arrested for a DWI in my county in New York the laws are very very tough. It's easy to get a felony and for sure the second one after a convection is an automatic felony with serious charges. For that reason my advice to young people who got DWIs was to not smoke weed. Many young people who have alcohol issues switch to weed after a DWI to beat the interlock breathalyzer. As you know, if three days after they smoke weed they could be pulled over for speeding and if the police officer says he smells weed (which gives probable cause) and you are administered a drug test you are toasted because you will test positive even if you haven't smoked in a few days. You are then facing serious felony charges, so as unpopular as the advice was once you have a DWI do not smoke weed.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


They need mandatory ejaculation before every shift, so uber drivers can stop sexually assaulting women! AB5 will do wonders.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If Uber is forced to hire people then I would think drug testing would be required. The reason companies drug test is they get a reduction in workers comp rates.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Best post of the year. I support the idea of drug testing, even if those not high at that moment are caught in the net. Any use of drugs, even so-called innocuous or quasi-legal substances is bad. Drug use is a sign of weak character and of having a proclivity toward evil doing.

I personally do not use any drugs. Not even legal pain relievers. And I will tolerate no accusations of having a hidden agenda behind my firm stance against the use of drugs as a strategy to remove 99% of the competing drivers from the road.

$3,000 a week, here I come baby!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AB5 said:


> I live in the United States. Uber is breaking ever labor law in America. When the drivers retire they will all be on SSI. They give nothing to the USA but low slave wages and not paying taxes. Uber owners need to be Bernie Madoff in Federal Prison


Okay snow flake. Maybe look at your life choices.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Let's pretend.


Which is exactly what the anti-pot puritans are doing: pretending. They're pretending prohibition works. They're pretending they don't number among those responsible for this country being the world's number one consumer of cocaine. They're pretending they can stand in front of the train of people having executive, adult control of what they put in their own bodies. They're pretending that cigarettes and booze are somehow better. People should be prosecuted for operating while actively impaired; drug testing does nothing toward this. If you don't like weed, don't consume it; however, please stop trying to control what people do with their own adult lives just to satisfy your own self-righteous, puritanical sensibilities.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Drug testing is about trying to ostracize and drive some people out of our "civilized" society.

One of the oil companies I've done work for doesn't just do a pee test. They take a hair sample, so they can go back a lot further into a person's history.

But pot doesn't leave a person high months later. They're not interested in whether the person is high at the time of the test.

Notice that this is not phrased in the past tense.

I had an employer (a different oil company) that started doing "random" tests. They started them not too long before they decided to have some layoffs. I'm sure they considered it cheaper than having to pay severance to anyone who couldn't pass the drug test.

I always pass my tests, because I haven't used it in decades. But it's still a stupid f***ing test.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Who are you, twink?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Who are you, twink?


Twink. Haha. Thanks for this gift.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Please stop pretending that Uber is a real job!!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Please stop pretending that Uber is a real job!!!


Please, operationalize what makes something a job.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Any use of drugs, even so-called innocuous or quasi-legal substances is bad. Drug use is a sign of weak character and of having a proclivity toward evil doing.


I was going to say "What?! You really believe this?!"

And then I kept reading...



_Tron_ said:


> And I will tolerate no accusations of having a hidden agenda behind my firm stance against the use of drugs as a strategy to remove 99% of the competing drivers from the road.


Ah. I see your game. &#128521;&#128514;



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Which is exactly what the anti-pot puritans are doing: pretending. They're pretending prohibition works. They're pretending they don't number among those responsible for this country being the world's number one consumer of cocaine. They're pretending they can stand in front of the train of people having executive, adult control of what they put in their own bodies. They're pretending that cigarettes and booze are somehow better. People should be prosecuted for operating while actively impaired; drug testing does nothing toward this. If you don't like weed, don't consume it; however, please stop trying to control what people do with their own adult lives just to satisfy your own self-righteous, puritanical sensibilities.


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Please, operationalize what makes something a job.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The problem I have with “Uber is not a job” is sort of like the arguments about art people don’t like or art created with poor fidelity or lackluster intent being “not art”. It’s a job, it’s art. Just of a different sort.

I usually call gig economy work a “gig” rather than a “job”, but it’s a job.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


At whose expense?
If they call for a random drug test, who pays for it?
Are you for a DOT physical as well? At whose expense?
How about an FBI fingerprint background check? At whose expense?

These were all required when I drove a cab in Vegas.
All tests were paid by the driver, except when the company ordered a random drug test.
Also, one cab company required 'witnessed' pee test, (where someone watches you pee in the cup, to make sure you didn't bring someone else's pee) AND a hair test to check your history of drug use.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Best post of the year. I support the idea of drug testing, even if those not high at that moment are caught in the net. Any use of drugs, even so-called innocuous or quasi-legal substances is bad. Drug use is a sign of weak character and of having a proclivity toward evil doing.
> 
> I personally do not use any drugs. Not even legal pain relievers. And I will tolerate no accusations of having a hidden agenda behind my firm stance against the use of drugs as a strategy to remove 99% of the competing drivers from the road.
> 
> $3,000 a week, here I come baby!


I love my feel good legally prescribed pharmaceuticals...

The fact that I have to take them... well, of course I blame it on Uber :roflmao:

But seriously... diabetic neuropathy neither make me weak in character nor an evil person... but damn that vanilla ice cream looks so refreshing... &#128545;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> At whose expense?
> If they call for a random drug test, who pays for it?
> Are you for a DOT physical as well? At whose expense?
> How about an FBI fingerprint background check? At whose expense?
> ...


It's not like we're smoking mj or drinking an Amstel driving down the road with pax lol.

Hey look, if anyone of us didn't have to do rideshare I'm guessing we wouldn't? So if we're doing RS we might need the bux. And if we need the bux, we're not going to **** it up on drugs.

So, yeh, no test needed ****** bag.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> It's not like we're smoking mj or drinking an Amstel driving down the road with pax lol.
> 
> Hey look, if anyone of us didn't have to do rideshare I'm guessing we wouldn't? So if we're doing RS we might need the bux. And if we need the bux, we're not going to @@@@ it up on drugs.
> 
> So, yeh, no test needed @@@@@@ bag.


I'm resigning from my public schools office job this week. I'll be delivering food and working on Nurse Practitioner as a second Master's. Some have options and still go this route.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm resigning from my public schools office job this week. I'll be delivering food and working on Nurse Practitioner as a second Master's. Some have options and still go this route.


Hell yes Monkeyman, Seize the day!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I want to take the drug test! I know all the drugs! That’s definitely a test I can pass.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 499441


any unrelated experience on your job resume more likely will fail you. If I will mention in my resume all the jobs I was doing gonna be at least 20 jobs titles For the last 3years


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> art people don't like or art created with poor fidelity or lackluster intent being "not art".


*Banana taped to wall which sold for $120k eaten in front of crowd*

*"It's very delicious," performance artist David Datuna wrote on Instagram after eating one edition of the now famous banana art.*

Sunday 8 December 2019 23:18, UK

FLORIDA


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> *Banana taped to wall which sold for $120k eaten in front of crowd*
> 
> *"It's very delicious," performance artist David Datuna wrote on Instagram after eating one edition of the now famous banana art.*
> 
> ...


He ate after he money laundered.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> *Banana taped to wall which sold for $120k eaten in front of crowd*


Low art, high price.

Nice trick that artist pulled, but that's how the art world works these days. &#128517;


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Low art, high price.
> 
> Nice trick that artist pulled, but that's how the art world works these days. &#128517;


The Artist that made it was like " Why did you eat my art man" all serious and [email protected]!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> The Artist that made it was like " Why did you eat my art man" all serious and [email protected]!


"Why did you make art out of food if you didn't want someone to eat it?"

Maybe the buyer's art is overpaying for something and then ruining it in a dramatic way.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> "Why did you make art out of food if you didn't want someone to eat it?"
> 
> Maybe the buyer's art is overpaying for something and then ruining it in a dramatic way.


The guy that ate it was a passerby artist. He wasn't Even the buyer. Haha!

They told the actual Buyer, don't worry, we will send you another &#127820; banana! &#128584;!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I disagree. I wouldn't have anything against a field sobriety test before their shift. But saliva/urine/blood/hair drug tests don't test your current state, they test your previous history. You think that someone who works hard and does a good job should lose that job because they smoked some weed on their day off?


A field sobriety test? I know people who can drink a half of gallon of vodka and wouldn't show a sign of being intoxicated at all. Would you really want them operating any kind of vehicle at all? Based on your judgement you probably shouldn't be driving ride share. Also in many states any accidents involving death, regardless of who is at fault, requires standard drug testing. That alone can open up a can of worms by testing positive.

Although I feel marijuana should be legal and decriminalized in all states the law is still the law. I don't believe most employers drug test just because of safety reasons, I believe they drug test because it says a lot about your character. Regardless of what is done in your private time if you test positive for an illegal drug you are a criminal in their eyes. To them you are taking a drug that is illegal to have in your possession which is the opposite of a law abiding citizen. Don't necessarily agree with the logic but I feel the same way about using credit scores but many employers use them too.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> A field sobriety test? I know people who can drink a half of gallon of vodka and wouldn't show a sign of being intoxicated at all. Would you really want them operating any kind of vehicle at all?


Alcohol is easy to detect - there's breathalyzers for that. I was just trying to suggest methods to determine one's current state of impairment, which is relevant to their ability to do their job, versus their previous drug history, which is not.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Based on your judgement you probably shouldn't be driving ride share.


So judgemental. Who made you the decider of who's "worthy" enough to drive rideshare?



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't believe most employers drug test just because of safety reasons, I believe they drug test because it says a lot about your character. Regardless of what is done in your private time if you test positive for an illegal drug you are a criminal in their eyes. To them you are taking a drug that is illegal to have in your possession which is the opposite of a law abiding citizen.


That doesn't make it right. So someone can get totally wasted on alcohol on their day off, puking, acting a fool, passing out, and still be considered a respectable citizen the next day, but someone else can relax by smoking some weed and they're a criminal? BS.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I know people who can drink a half of gallon of vodka and wouldn't show a sign of being intoxicated at all. Would you really want them operating any kind of vehicle at all?


Why would I care? If the person's driving isn't affected, it doesn't matter to me.

You said yourself that they wouldn't show any sign of being intoxicated.

Or do you think they're somehow impaired, even though they can pass every conceivable performance test?


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

Start by testing everyone at 1455 Market St and see how that works out.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Until there is a marijuana test equivalent to an alcohol breathalyzer. The idea of drug testing for marijuana in any capacity whatsoever is completely absurd and also a waste of $$$ because drug tests aren't free. Who do you think is going to pay for them? Drivers and customers thats who.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Alcohol is easy to detect - there's breathalyzers for that. I was just trying to suggest methods to determine one's current state of impairment, which is relevant to their ability to do their job, versus their previous drug history, which is not.
> 
> So judgemental. Who made you the decider of who's "worthy" enough to drive rideshare?
> 
> That doesn't make it right. So someone can get totally wasted on alcohol on their day off, puking, acting a fool, passing out, and still be considered a respectable citizen the next day, but someone else can relax by smoking some weed and they're a criminal? BS.


This has nothing do with what is right or not right. This is about LIABILITY. God forbid that anything happens while on the job and the employer will be held responsible even if not truly at fault. You can best believe every attorney will use the positive test result to spin it to where that was the cause of the accident. Good luck convincing a jury it was in your private time.

Amazing so many people can't see past themselves. It's not about you. No one cares what you do with your life. An employer has the right to protect themselves from irresponsible people. We may think it's a waste of time and money but unfortunately the employer gets the last say so. I have plenty of friends who lost good job opportunities for failing drug tests for marijuana. We have to live with our decisions.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This has nothing do with what is right or not right. This is about LIABILITY. God forbid that anything happens while on the job and the employer will be held responsible even if not truly at fault. You can best believe every attorney will use the positive test result to spin it to where that was the cause of the accident. Good luck convincing a jury it was in your private time.
> 
> Amazing so many people can't see past themselves. It's not about you. No one cares what you do with your life. An employer has the right to protect themselves from irresponsible people. We may think it's a waste of time and money but unfortunately the employer gets the last say so. I have plenty of friends who lost good job opportunities for failing drug tests for marijuana. We have to live with our decisions.


Bringing me back to my original point. All I was saying was that I disagree with all that. Now, when I finish school and start my career (social worker), I'm probably going to have to quit smoking weed and be able to pass a drug test. I will do what I need to do when I get to that point. I'm just saying I don't feel that it's right.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Bringing me back to my original point. All I was saying was that I disagree with all that. Now, when I finish school and start my career (social worker), I'm probably going to have to quit smoking weed and be able to pass a drug test. I will do what I need to do when I get to that point. I'm just saying I don't feel that it's right.


Well until then enjoy it while you still can. Many of the decisions I make are not necessarily because I agree either but mainly out of fear of the consequences. I strongly believe marijuana is safer than cigarettes. I have been the odd ball at many parties by saying no thanks but when I think about some of the decent paying jobs I've had in the past I would of never have gotten with a failed drug test. Not fair but I will play by the rules until it's legalized in my state. Drug testing is very common in my state.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Sure monthly? weekly? Daily? 
That will only cost you between $50 and $200 per pop (you font think uber is going to pay this, do you?) plus the time it takes to process and then get the results to Uber and then for uber to process the results.

It takes them a days to approve a registration or new insurance card, can you imagine how backed up they'd be having to approve drug tests?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This has nothing do with what is right or not right. This is about LIABILITY.


So let me see if I have this right...

Let's put our best chemists to work on it. I'm sure they can figure out a way to determine if someone had a couple of beers a month earlier.

And then when they catch that person, suspend him from driving. Even though he didn't even have enough alcohol to get a hangover.

That's what we're talking about here.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Drug tests are degrading and archaic.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Come on!... how can you do this job without being high on mushrooms... and how can you pull 24 hr shifts if you don't get a bump of the good stuff.... be realistic here.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yes let’s work to create more red tape got to have that you wouldn’t drive 40 minutes south to stand in line pick up COVID or whatever trendy flu so you can pay $200 for a false greatly misplaced peace of mind? Since rideshare caught on in 2015 our Texas governor has reduced the number of stickers and fake pieces of plastic despite the liberal bellyachin’ of Houston and Austin.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


Because meth is bad 24/7 regardless of when your last hit was.



waldowainthrop said:


> Automatically? Nothing that I am aware of on that medical form indicates a card would be a disqualifying item. I imagine some doctors won't sign it if they believe that someone with a medical marijuana card shouldn't be approved, but there is a clause for "legally prescribed medication". I haven't read the form recently, so someone correct me if I'm wrong here, or if there is some legal language in Colorado's TNC law I'm not aware of.
> 
> One problem I have with the Colorado medical form is that there is nothing preventing a patient (a driver) from shopping around a signature from a doctor.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't have a card, so I never ran into this issue.


In CA, various rights are denied you if you apply and recieve a medical marijuana card. Plenty of government jobs deny you upfront, even though it is recreationally legal now. Firearms purchases and concealed carry permits also fail you if you have a card on your record.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

somedriverguy said:


> Because meth is bad 24/7 regardless of when your last hit was.


I was more referring to weed. But regardless, *as long as it doesn't affect your job performance on-the-clock*, why should it matter to your employer what substances you put in your body on your own personal time?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Drivers are independent contractors operating independent businesses.



AB5 said:


> Then all jobs should stop. Uber is playing both sides. AB5. Uber drivers are Employees!!!


California's AB5 is a state-specific item.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree. But you can test positive for weed months after you've smoked. I can be stone cold sober and still test positive. But it doesn't hinder my ability to do my job. That's why drug testing is BS.


So says the pothead :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Steven V said:


> So says the pothead :smiles: :smiles:


Yup. Doesn't mean I'm wrong, though!


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> We weren't talking about driving under the influence. I can be completely sober and still test positive.
> 
> Ah, I see. You _were_ talking about driving under the influence in your reply to me, even though I wasn't.
> 
> To clarify, I'll repeat myself: one can be completely sober, not under the influence of any drug, but still test positive. That's why employer drug testing is not fair, because what someone does in their personal time is none of their employer's business.


Your employer has a right to not want anyone who uses drugs on their own time. If you owned a business worth millions of dollars and one of your employees does something stupid and injures or kills a customer, pedestrian, etc.. and test positive for drugs of any kind, BYE, BYE business.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Steven V said:


> Your employer has a right to not want anyone who uses drugs on their own time. If you owned a business worth millions of dollars and one of your employees does something stupid and injures or kills a customer, pedestrian, etc.. and test positive for drugs of any kind, BYE, BYE business.


I've already addressed this... Read the thread.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

AB5 said:


> UPS Fed Ex USPS City Bus Dump Truck all drug test. Uber needs to and AB5 will make them finally!!


USPS trailer truck and box truck drivers are tested. Mail carriers and others are not.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've already addressed this... Read the thread.


I'm not reading though 6 pages of BS, whining, and complaining. It's simple, Do drugs, don't get a job that drug test. 
All drivers transporting people should be drug tested!



kdyrpr said:


> USPS trailer truck and box truck drivers are tested. Mail carriers and others are not.


Get into an accident in your mail truck and you are tested. Even if the accident is not your fault.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> You can do anything you want at your free time, but you shouldn't be high or drunk if you work.


Isnt this what Police are for ( at least part of their job)?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> I think most driving jobs require to do so.


 They should!! When I drove a cab for 12 years, I was drug tested at random 24/7.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not a pothead but @ariel5466 is absolutely right.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I was more referring to weed. But regardless, *as long as it doesn't affect your job performance on-the-clock*, why should it matter to your employer what substances you put in your body on your own personal time?


Only as it pertains to your general ability to make good decisions. Weed proves the special case because they have only been able to devise a test that can tell if you've smoked in the last 3 months, not one that can tell if you have active drug in your system right now.



Kilroy4303 said:


> Isnt this what Police are for ( at least part of their job)?


Never heard of cops pulling a driver over because of a complaint but have heard of several free ride requests after the fact.



Steven V said:


> So says the pothead :smiles: :smiles:


No, she is correct on this.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Please drug test drivers of Uber like all other jobs!!!


Will drug test u first.
Coz of u and 500000 others ,everyone gonna on job search soon.
If u are lazy enough, go apply for welfare!



MikhailCA said:


> You can do anything you want at your free time, but you shouldn't be high or drunk if you work.


You are super funny


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ahem. *Not* all job positions require a *drug test*. In fact, *few do.*


U can alway ID the Stoners.⬆ & Self Medicators 
Fact is, if a company wants insurance
the insurance co. Will Insist on employee (sometimes contractors too)
drug testing to #1 Limit Liability
https://drugtestsinbulk.com/blog/7-reasons-why-companies-drug-test/


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I was more referring to weed. But regardless, *as long as it doesn't affect your job performance on-the-clock*, why should it matter to your employer what substances you put in your body on your own personal time?


Just like Alcohol.


----------



## Cbx9mm (Sep 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm against employer drug testing entirely. Why would it be my employer's business what I do in my personal time, off-the-clock?


Your personal time is yours, but if driving my daughter with drugs in your system, thats not your time!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Steven V said:


> I'm not reading though 6 pages of BS, whining, and complaining. It's simple, Do drugs, don't get a job that drug test.
> All drivers transporting people should be drug tested!
> 
> 
> Get into an accident in your mail truck and you are tested. Even if the accident is not your fault.


Do you work for the USPS? I do. That does not happen, UNLESS the investigation at the scene determines that the driver may be impaired.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Steven V said:


> Get into an accident in your mail truck and you are tested.


That is not true.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Steven V said:


> I'm not reading though 6 pages of BS, whining, and complaining. It's simple, Do drugs, don't get a job that drug test.
> All drivers


So instead, you want to show up and expect us to put up with YOUR whining and complaining. Got it.

Drug tests for something a person did months ago are a waste of time and resources. Sort like the stuff that TSA does at airports.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Yup. Doesn't mean I'm wrong, though!
> 
> View attachment 500383


Towelie ‼&#129315;
Recently secured FT employment 
after uber deactivation for alleged by rider, dui


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Cbx9mm said:


> Your personal time is yours, but if driving my daughter with drugs in your system, thats not your time!


I never advocated driving under the influence! &#129318;‍♀ Some people seem to read what they want to see instead of the actual words on the page...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cbx9mm said:


> Your personal time is yours, but if driving my daughter with drugs in your system, thats not your time!


Cannabis isn't psychoactive for that long.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cannabis isn't psychoactive for that long.


Some muscle relaxants remain in the system for weeks, while their sedative effect lasts no more than 8 hours . I am wondering what pro drug test folks have to say about that. And trust me, muscle relaxants are so powerful, they cause hallucinations, and are abused too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If yout employer can't tell it you're high or drunk. They deserve to go out of business.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cannabis isn't psychoactive for that long.


That seriously depends on
1. Your definition of "long"
2. The doper's body type.
3. Frequency of self medicating

Tetrahydrocannabinol, the chemical in marijuana that makes people feel "high," can stay in the body for several days or even weeks.
The length of time this chemical stays in the body or continues to show in a drug test depends on many factors. These include:

how much body fat a person has
how often they consume the drug
how much someone smokes
the sensitivity of the drug test
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324315


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@2JoshH

How long THC stays in the body and how long it has a psychoactive effect are not the same thing.

I know that there is individual variability in both testing positivity and level of effect on things we might care about like cognition and impaired judgment. But that's even more argument that testing people for whether they have had THC in recent weeks isn't a good measure of whether they are "safe to drive". The reality is that we don't have effective empirical testing for the thing we care about measuring.

Additionally, frequent users of THC may have less psychoactivity from large doses, making tests of "amount of THC in one's body" even less useful as a measurement of impairment.

All of this is beside the point that people shouldn't mix cannabis and driving, both in legal and moral terms. But after hours of non-use, it shouldn't affect one's driving, just like alcohol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Fact is, if a company wants insurance
> the insurance co. Will Insist on employee


depends on the type of position. Most here, on this forum, would have more to worry about a credit check, which happens way way more often than drug screens.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> depends on the type of position. Most here, on this forum, would have more to worry about a credit check, which happens way way more often than drug screens.


As entry level ground transportation 
employees, You're transporting
Souls. The company's insurance 
Provider needs to limit Liability.
Druggies do not apply✔


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

2JoshH said:


> As entry level ground transportation
> employees, You're transporting
> Souls. The company's insurance
> Provider needs to limit Liability.
> Druggies do not apply✔


That stupid check mark is the lamest thing I've ever seen on this board&#128540;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

mch said:


> That stupid check mark is the lamest thing I've ever seen on this board&#128540;


........Said the stoner ✔


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

I wish that AB5 going to pass so bad, Fuber and Gryft as been tricking threaten driver for too long even if I’m just doing parts time since Im getting a business this is enough and they need to know and understand that.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

2JoshH said:


> ........Said the stoner ✔


Damn straight.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Sonny06 said:


> I wish that AB5 going to pass so bad, Fuber and Gryft as been tricking threaten driver for too long even if I'm just doing parts time since Im getting a business this is enough and they need to know and understand that.


U should find a new wish.
AB5 is dead &#128128;
November 3 it will cremated ✔✔✔✔


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

2JoshH said:


> U should find a new wish.
> AB5 is dead &#128128;
> November 3 it will cremated ✔✔✔✔


No, it will ruin all IC in the state, except for the companies it was aimed at. They will have a titanium clad umbrella to protect themselves from it and the rest of the state can **** off and die for all they care.

No on 22 is the only way that this will ever make any sort of sense.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> entry level ground transportation


huh, who else slung that term around and around and around, but with more colorful emojis. Hum.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> huh, who else slung that term around and around and around, but with more colorful emojis. Hum.


Stop "humming" you'll vibrate your dentures lose


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sure it has already been stated but drug testing sucks. I was a taxi driver before Uber and the city required yearly drug tests. It did absolutely nothing. I never partook in the drugs myself (too broke) but many fellow drivers did and they never got caught. It just sucked because it meant a $40 charge (yes they made the drivers pay for it) right around Christmas and then having to wait 1-3 weeks for the city to approve it.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm sure it has already been stated but drug testing sucks. I was a taxi driver before Uber and the city required yearly drug tests. It did absolutely nothing. I never partook in the drugs myself (too broke) but many fellow drivers did and they never got caught. It just sucked because it meant a $40 charge (yes they made the drivers pay for it) right around Christmas and then having to wait 1-3 weeks for the city to approve it.


Found another stoner ⬆ in denial.

If uber deactivated all the Dopers....
...We, that remain would be millionaires.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

2JoshH said:


> Found another stoner ⬆ in denial


lol, I haven't smoked pot since.... damn.... circa-1997. Like I said for the most part I was just too damn broke to do so!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Stop "humming" you'll vibrate your dentures lose


for tone, balance and accuracy I have all my teeth; thankyouverymuch. the 'hum' is very much like 'I have no words'. They have meaning, even if it sails above too many heads.


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> It's not like we're smoking mj or drinking an Amstel driving down the road with pax lol.
> 
> Hey look, if anyone of us didn't have to do rideshare I'm guessing we wouldn't? So if we're doing RS we might need the bux. And if we need the bux, we're not going to @@@@ it up on drugs.
> 
> So, yeh, no test needed @@@@@@ bag.


Agreed. We're adults. If someone is driving under the influence it's law enforcement's responsibility to do their job and remove that individual from the road. If I wanted to be monitored by an employer I would work at Home Depot. Maybe people that want drug testing should get a job there. Driving for Uber appeals to me because I don't want to interact with a boss or other employees. How about concentrate on your own driving abilities? These people that need to control everything or so annoying.



touberornottouber said:


> lol, I haven't smoked pot since.... damn.... circa-1997. Like I said for the most part I was just too damn broke to do so! :wink:


Tell that fool it's none of his business. Maybe if he had a life worth living he wouldn't be so preoccupied with what other people are doing.



AB5 said:


> Bus drivers do why not Uber Drivers??


Get a life.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Lone wolf hunting said:


> Agreed. We're adults. If someone is driving under the influence it's law enforcement's responsibility to do their job and remove that individual from the road. If I wanted to be monitored by an employer I would work at Home Depot. Maybe people that want drug testing should get a job there. Driving for Uber appeals to me because I don't want to interact with a boss or other employees. How about concentrate on your own driving abilities? These people that need to control everything or so annoying.


You're operating a few thousand pounds of car
With a living paying Soul in the backseat.

I confident the Insurance Provider for the App you're using,
and legal experts
Have a Convincing Argument to require mandatory drug testing for employees to Limit the company's Liability.

Got a problem with it? Build your own app.


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> You're operating a few thousand pounds of car
> With a living paying Soul in the backseat.
> 
> I confident the Insurance Provider for the App you're using,
> ...


Bring it then and stop telling me what to do. You're just stating the obvious. Laws already exist regarding driving under the influence. We just don't need pushy little people trying to control everything is the point trying to be made. If you think you have a valid point then pursue it. Just stop being so superior and pushy. It's annoying.



2JoshH said:


> You're operating a few thousand pounds of car
> With a living paying Soul in the backseat.
> 
> I confident the Insurance Provider for the App you're using,
> ...


Do you also want to monitor people's alcohol consumption on their time off? Alcohol impairs the ability to drive. You just don't get the point. What people do on their time off is their business not yours. Weed is legal in many states and will probably be legal nationally at some point. You don't have to like it or agree it. You do have to respect other people's choices regarding their leisure time. Why is that so difficult for you to understand?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Lone wolf hunting said:


> Bring it then and stop telling me what to do. You're just stating the obvious. Laws already exist regarding driving under the influence. We just don't need pushy little people trying to control everything is the point trying to be made. If you think you have a valid point then pursue it. Just stop being so superior and pushy. It's annoying.
> 
> 
> Do you also want to monitor people's alcohol consumption on their time off? Alcohol impairs the ability to drive. You just don't get the point. What people do on their time off is their business not yours. Weed is legal in many states and will probably be legal nationally at some point. You don't have to like it or agree it. You do have to respect other people's choices regarding their leisure time. Why is that so difficult for you to understand?


"_The lady doth protest too much, methinks"_
You make it Simple to identify the Dopers.
No test required &#128077;


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> "_The lady doth protest too much, methinks"_
> You make it Simple to identify the Dopers.
> No test required &#128077;


You're such a church lady. Lol



Lone wolf hunting said:


> You're such a church lady. Lol


Just realized you're from Texas no wonder you're a neurotic mess. Gonna hit me with your pocketbook? LMAO.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Lone wolf hunting said:


> Just realized you're from Texas no wonder you're a neurotic mess. Gonna hit me with your pocketbook? LMAO.


How is The Lone Star State, handbag felony 
and mental defect synonymous?

WAIT A MINUTE you're stoned ain't ya!
Now get behind the wheel and go drive a family
to dinner &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> How is The Lone Star State, handbag felony
> and mental defect synonymous?
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE you're stoned ain't ya!
> ...


That's just stupid now. Look you're obviously getting all flustered. Could do this all night because I'm right and you're wrong. But I've waisted enough time on you. Go out citizen arrest people church lady. See how long you last. Good night little one.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Let’s not, say we did.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Lone wolf hunting said:


> That's just stupid now. Look you're obviously getting all flustered. Could do this all night because I'm right and you're wrong. But I've waisted enough time on you. Go out citizen arrest people church lady. See how long you last. Good night little one.


Easy Frankie,
It may be time for you to return
Mommy's laptop &#128104;‍&#128187;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem I have with "Uber is not a job" is sort of like the arguments about art people don't like or art created with poor fidelity or lackluster intent being "not art". It's a job, it's art. Just of a different sort.
> 
> I usually call gig economy work a "gig" rather than a "job", but it's a job.


It's work but not a job. You're contracted to do work, when it's a job you have limitations (that Uber supposedly doesn't have but imho surges and promotions are just a way to make those who think it's truly a do when they want to type of gig happy) and you're treated as an employee.

but you're right, this is a job even without the title and matching benefits imho. Think of the surges/promotions with rates cut so low that you can either work for pennies or &#128170;&#127995;&#128170;&#127995; Make it work for you by doing the promos when they're worth it. Isn't that similar to when I worked retail and can make my own schedule however they would prefer Friday, Saturdays and sundays? &#129335;&#127995;‍♀



2JoshH said:


> Easy Frankie,
> It may be time for you to return
> Mommy's laptop &#128104;‍&#128187;


Why is it ok for a grown female to be daddy's girl but not a grown man to be mommy's boy?

sexist!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Just as a thought experiment, imagine if the active ingredients of alcohol were detectable in your urine or hair for days or weeks after. Who would be _for_ employer testing for alcohol in that case?

Most of us know from experience that we are not buzzed or drunk the next day from alcohol, and may even be safe to drive or do other intensive tasks within a couple of hours of one's last drink, depending on amount and the reaction of one's body. Apply the same logic to cannabis.

I say this as someone who drinks a moderate amount regularly and rarely consumes cannabis, not that it matters. The consumption of cannabis is legal in my state.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why is it ok for a grown female to be daddy's girl but not @Lone wolf hunting to be mommy's boy? sexist!


You're right you're right ‼
i stand corrected.
It's OK @Lone wolf hunting is a MaMa's boy &#128102;


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> You're right you're right ‼
> i stand corrected.
> It's OK @Lone wolf hunting is a MaMa's boy &#128102;














Lone wolf hunting said:


>


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Just as a thought experiment, imagine if the active ingredients of alcohol were detectable in your urine or hair for days or weeks after. Who would be _for_ employer testing for alcohol in that case?
> 
> Most of us know from experience that we are not buzzed or drunk the next day from alcohol, and may even be safe to drive or do other intensive tasks within a couple of hours of their last drink, depending on amount and that person's body. Apply the same logic to cannabis.
> 
> I say this as someone who drinks a moderate amount regularly and rarely consumes cannabis, not that it matters. The consumption of cannabis is legal in my state.


Dunno about everyone else but when I was in tech, engineers would have whiskey in the drawer, beer would be in the fridge, and we'd play beer pong &#128526;&#128526;

as for financial field, we are heavy in alcohol... we have a room full of wine (where I get my free wine from, the pics posted, because I get the leftovers. I'm a wine noob but luckily management is a wine snob).

you can have a drink, one, during lunch/lunch meetings as long as it's not on premises. And you are encouraged to drink much after work at events.

weed is cool too.

pills... I don't do them (unless caffeine counts &#129322 but I'm sure there are a lot of Wall Street type that does (or micro dose). Also very common in tech field (the start ups/heavy hitters not the general run of the mill tech because they deal with computers and iPads).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Dunno about everyone else but when I was in tech, engineers would have whiskey in the drawer, beer would be in the fridge, and we'd play beer pong &#128526;&#128526;


Technology-oriented, younger, and less conservative workplaces are notorious for providing subsidized or free alcohol, and tolerating alcohol as a part of the culture, especially "after hours" but even during the work day.

I've been buzzed or drunk at work (usually at parties and events), and it was allowed or even encouraged by the workplace. Sometimes it was at the end of the day, but in one or two cases I can remember going right back to work on my computer. I can also remember times of having a drink (paid for by me or by an expense account) and going right back to work. Of course, my job didn't involve driving.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Dunno about everyone else but when I was in tech, engineers would have whiskey in the drawer, beer would be in the fridge, and we'd play beer pong &#128526;&#128526;
> 
> as for financial field, we are heavy in alcohol... we have a room full of wine (where I get my free wine from, the pics posted, because I get the leftovers. I'm a wine noob but luckily management is a wine snob).
> 
> ...


Who were the engineers ? Don Draper?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Who were the engineers ? Don Draper?


Mad Men, even as a social critique, probably gave new life to the aspiration to drink at work. Not that it ever really went away.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Technology-oriented and younger workplaces are notorious for providing subsidized or free alcohol, and tolerating alcohol as a part of the culture, especially "after hours" but even during the work day.
> 
> I've been buzzed or drunk at work (usually at parties and events), and it was allowed or even encouraged by the workplace. Sometimes it was at the end of the day, but in one or two cases I can remember going right back to work on my computer. I can also remember times of having a drink (paid for by me or by an expense account) and going right back to work. Of course, my job didn't involve driving.


I visited my friend and there was free booze. It was shitty booze and stuff like fireball but free is free (we were on our way to clusterfest.)

financial industry definitely parties more $$$$. We do it only maybe once a week or every two weeks though. They party every day so I guess it makes sense they go cheaper.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Mad Men, even as a social critique, probably gave new life to the aspiration to drink at work. Not that it ever really went away.


Draper was the classic Functioning Alcoholic
Dead before 60


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I visited my friend and there was free booze. It was shitty booze and stuff like fireball but free is free (we were on our way to clusterfest.


I don't want to talk about where I worked, but we often had good mid-priced beer at events. I went to a lot of tech meetups in the last 10 years that had decent beer available too. These were held in offices that clearly had it freely available most of the time, just like snacks and non-alcoholic drinks. I can imagine some of these places would be difficult for impulsive people to work effectively in.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I rather have a blast and die in my 60s than be slow and safe and live till I'm in my 90s half deaf if not fully deaf, slow, etc



waldowainthrop said:


> I don't want to talk about where I worked, but we often had good mid-priced beer at events. I went to a lot of tech meetups in the last 10 years that had decent beer available too. These were held in offices that clearly had it freely available most of the time.


Define good though. Like pinay elder or corona?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Define good though. Like pinay elder or corona?


Like Bell's Two-Hearted, New Belgium IPA, Hoegaarden, $10 for a six pack kind of beer.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can imagine some of these places would be difficult for impulsive people to work effectively in.


Depends. I like the environment where you work to work not just work to pass time. If I get all my shit done in 4 hrs. I'm out.

some pple might take 8 hrs. But I'm good.

my partner actually was surprised at how fast I got things done today. Same day. It's a lot about talking to the pple just right, as well as luck (that you get competent people).

eta^ it's pliny. Auto correct &#128517;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It was shitty booze and stuff like fireball but free is free


I love Fireball! It's especially good mixed with Angry Orchard.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I love Fireball! It's especially good mixed with Angry Orchard.


Ok I need to try that! Angry orchard is my fav. I loveeee cider. There's a good cider wine that was limited run but sweet and knocks u good @13.8%








I was so sad when they sold out at the brewery I like to visit with coworkers


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> I meant you cannot drive the car if you smoked weed recently. No matter in which state you are living.


Tell that to everyone at the ATL airport queue.... half the cars there smell like freshly smoked weed :aliens:


----------

